# Where do you play golf?



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I play at Wallsend Golf Course in Newcastle, England.

Where do you play and have you got any famous courses that you've played at?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I play at most of the course around Geelong, Australia manly Barwon Valley, or Queens Park


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I work & play at *St Thomas Golf & CC.* Take a minute to read the history of this course. It has been around for a long long time.
Amazing golf course, don't let the length fool you. It is not a walk in the park!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I play everywhere within a 50 mile radius! That is way too many courses to list.. I have played several times at Colonial CC, which is the course that holds Ben Hogan's legacy.. That place is pretty famous.. My favorite though: Evergreen National, which a hard course, but it is just so awesome to play at!!


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Home Club: NSW Golf Club, La Perouse, Sydney.

And the only courses on here that are recognizable to the international readers of the forum are Royal Sydney and Royal Melbourne.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

My golf course is pretty crap compared to most of these. Although it might be the ideal place to start as its a straight course, quite a few hazards, and it only costs £130 for a course membership for a year.


----------

